# Rear winch mount



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of any company that makes rear winch mounts for a Polaris 800 sportsman?

Thanks, Scotty


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The only ones I have seen is a kit that lets you move the winch from the front to rear. There is a receiver in the front and one in the back. Warn makes one, as does Montana Jacks.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

there is also a company that makes a mount for a back rack


----------

